# Eye Surgery



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Cody, my 10year old Standard developed an eyelid tumor. My regular vet removed it 15 months ago but it grew back (twice as large). We were referred to a eye specialist. And he had surgery yesterday which included removing a portion of the eyelid and graphing it. He is doing well but it is painful especially when he chews (like opening and shutting his mouth hurts). We've tried soft foods and he may trie a bite or two but thats about all...the antibiotics and pain meds may be decreasing his appetite too. I assume he will eat when he gets hungry enough or when the pain is less...but when should I worry? Well I'm already worried...but call the vet worried?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Loss of appetite after a surgery is pretty common, especially during the first few days. Do you have a follow up appointment soon? If it is still a problem, I would mention it then. Meanwhile, make sure you keep the dog drinking enough water and offer all his favorite foods in small mushed up quantities (you probably already are doing that). I don't get too worried for the first 48 hours as long as the dog isn't getting dehydrated.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poor Cody,

I don't know about doggy eye pain, but I have had several eye injuries and I would have rather broken a bone. 

Antibiotics can sour a stomach, taken with a little bit of food in the stomach would help. 

I hate to say its only been a day, but I would call the vet with your concerns maybe there is another way to help manage his discomfort.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hugs to Cody - feel better soon sweetie.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Once I figured out a better bowl so he didn't bang his cone into it - he began drinking. He doesn't go back to the vet for 2 weeks but will give him a few days to see if it doesn't improve. It is sad but funny seeing him try to manuver with that cone...

/Users/ewcounseling/Desktop/10501771_10205845391716005_6242447268159744026_n.jpg


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hugs to both you and Cody. Dehydration would be my big concern and my food processor would be pulverizing/liquefying dog food. I don't ever hesitate checking with the vet's office. Keep us informed.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry trying to get a pic in.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poor guy. Hope he feels better soon.

Rick


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor Cody, it sounds like a miserable time for both of you. If his appetite doesn't pick up I would try liquidising an appealing, nutritious food and feeding it with a large syringe or turkey baster, so that he doesn't have to lean down or chew. But he will probably feel a lot better in a day or two - hope so, anyway!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Cody. Let's of poodle vibes your way.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Call your vet and ask about analgesic/anaesthetic eye drops.
Eric.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh poor baby. Would he pick at shredded chicken or something that would melt in his mouth? Feel better Cody!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon Cody! That cone has gotta be miserable for ya!!!!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

If a different bowl lets him get to the food without bumping his cone, he should eat when he's ready.

If that doesn't work, try hand feeding shredded chicken. Or feeding baby food in a syringe (turkey baster might work).

Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Poor baby....I know you are worried, it's OK to worry, try not to obsess about it. When Luce had her surgery they recommended canned food. Maybe because it is more aromatic then kibble. When her surgery incision became infected, she went on antibiotics and her appetite changed - and wouldn't eat much.

The problem with canned for Luce s she LOVES it!!!:argh::argh::argh:

Getting her back on kibble and other foods has been a bit challenging.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope your little buddy, Cody is bouncing around and eating again soon.

Prayers sent for quick recovery.

Hugs to you both.

Viking Queen


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope Cody is feeling better today, and that you both managed to sleep reasonably well.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

How is Cody doing today, Feelingsdoc?


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Cody is so set in his ways. He always takes a mouth full of food and eats it piece by piece laying on his "rug." However with the cone - when he drops the pieces he can't find them...he really has to stand up to eat with his head directly over the food or water. We are trying to get him to eat softer foods...but he is pouting mostly. He spits out pills and in general feels very sorry for himself. 

Good news is that the swelling around his eye is much better and we have been able to reduce the pain medications. Other than eating...he has adjusted pretty well to the cone. Still a little hesitant going up stairs and cries and sasses me when I make him. Funny dog.


----------

